# I need your prayers for my wife.



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I was woke up by my wife this morning as she laid on the living room floor. I called 911 for an ambulance to pick her up. She had a small stroke and is being sent 1 1/2 hours from here to a better and bigger hospital. PLEASE pray for her!!
Thank you,
Russ


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes I will... Im so sorry this happend.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

May God be with you.
Dave


----------



## pookie! (Jul 22, 2011)

Prayers and Good Vibes for you and especially for her *hugs* 
I hope everything turns out okay for her <3


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry!  That has to be really scary. I hope she's okay! 

My dad had a "mini-stroke" here a few years ago. I didn't even know what was going on cause I was outside. When I came in, my dad was dressed and fixing to leave. My mom looked like she was about to flip. He just calmly said "I think I just had a stroke, I'm going to the hospital" and drove himself there. So the whole time he was gone we were freaking out. He was okay but he was right about the stroke thing. I forget what the doctors called it but that's basically what it was. Luckily my dad was a firefighter for years and knew all that EMS stuff so he knows the symptoms of those kinds of things very well. But it was still scary. When he got home, he reported that the stupid ER made him wait for about an hour before they finally asked what he was there for. "Oh, well I had a stroke about an hour ago" THAT got them up and doing something  Dumb hospital is the worst one in the state at LEAST. But it's the closest so no one has any choice but to go there.

So hopefully she recovers like nothing happened, like my dad did. I will pray for her!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Your wife will be in our prayers*.....*Much LOVE from OUR family to YOUR family !!...Alamo*


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

all are prayers are with you.. so sorry to hear, wishing you the best


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Hope she recovers fine And You have my prayers she does.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I hope she does well...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Russ, more prayers on the way, my thoughts are with you and your family in this difficult time.

Karyn


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear....

My prayers are with you too....and may God bless you and yours in this time.


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

You are in our prayers
here in Phx.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

keep strong , in my thoughts hope your wife is on the mend soon, god bless.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bless your heart, you both are in my prayers.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Russ,

Hope your wife recovers and all is again well. Wishing you both the best.

Larry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Russ, you are both in our prayers. She'll pull through this, you'll see. Give Patti my love. And keep the faith.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Prayer said for a successful recovery.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope everything turns out ok, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hang In There Will Be Praying For Your Wife.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Prayers go out for her recovery.


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

May my Allah decide what is good for her.
Hope all will be OK.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thank you everyone!! She is still in the hospital and getting all kinds of test tomorrow. She seems to be doing well! She still can't move her toes on her left foot or walk. I hope she is better tomorrow!!! I thank each and everyone of you for your thoughts and prayers and Patti will too!
I will keep you all updated.
THANKS AGAIN!!
Russ*


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Prayers are definitely on the way for a complete recovery and no future problems.

Jim


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm keeping your wife in my thoughts and prayers .. and you, too, Russ. I hope all will be well.

Terry


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, It says on your side thing your only 56. Im assuming your wife is around the same age, thats very young! You guys will definitely be added to my prayers tonight.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Russ, count me in as well. Keep us posted please.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*May the LORD bless you and your wife you are in our prayers*GEORGE


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG Russ...I just saw this! Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Best wishes for a full recovery, and for strenth for you at this time, Russ.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

My prayers that she recovers completely and the past will be nothing more than a bad dream.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying for you guys! Keeps us posted man.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

May God in his wisdom help your wife with a speedy recovery.
Kurps


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Update*

*Thank you everyone!!
Patti did have a full stroke & not a mini, whatever that means...Anyway, she is doing better, she is having a scope go down her throat tomorrow morning to look inside her heart. She is moving her left foot better and is able to walk on her own, only a few steps right now, so that is great progress. I have seen people that have had strokes and she is very lucky!!! The stroke did not have any effect on her speach, face and she can move her left side pretty good. She is having problems with her left leg, but seems to be coming back!!!! She might even be able to come home tomorrow, but I am thinking more like Tuesday.
I want to thank you all for your prayer & thoughts!! I love you guys and Patti will be happy when I show her all your support, thoughts & prayers!! 
Thank you all so very, very much. You all feel like family to me and I am sure to Patti too......
I will update again soon. PLEASE KEEP PRAYING!!!!

Russ*


----------



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear, Hope your wife recovers.

Chong


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Russ, there is so much they can do today to reverse the effects of a stroke. For her to be doing as well as she is already is a very good sign. I just know she'll do well. Her faith will carry her over the rough spots, but just remind her of who is watching over her. Over both of you. And thanks for the update. God bless.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thank you Jay.... I will update this evening.*


Jay3 said:


> Russ, there is so much they can do today to reverse the effects of a stroke. For her to be doing as well as she is already is a very good sign. I just know she'll do well. Her faith will carry her over the rough spots, but just remind her of who is watching over her. Over both of you. And thanks for the update. God bless.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm glad to hear she's doing well 
I had a stroke when I was 18, complications after delivery.....it's a scary thing to have happen! Do they know what might have caused it?
Thankfully now they have medications and treatments that can control it and reverse any damage. I had no lasting effects


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Waynette, No, they haven't said what caused it?? They are doing more test today.
Thanks*


Msfreebird said:


> I'm glad to hear she's doing well
> I had a stroke when I was 18, complications after delivery.....it's a scary thing to have happen! Do they know what might have caused it?
> Thankfully now they have medications and treatments that can control it and reverse any damage. I had no lasting effects


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I am so happy she is doing well. She sounds like she is having a remarkable recovery. 

Hugh


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Russ, tell Patti we're all pulling for her.....................and praying for the both of you. And you do know that when two or more are gathered in his name...............He hears!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Russ,

I'm so sorry I have only just read this.

I'm so pleased your wife is continuing to improve, that's great if she's already getting some use back so soon.

It's a hard time for you as I expect you feel so helpless, but Patti is very lucky to have you to support her when she's back home.

I wish you both all the very best and will pray for you as well.

Janet x


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds so much like what hapened to my father in law. My prayers are with you!

All the best,


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Glad to see that she's already taking a few steps. That's amazing so early on! Praying for both of you!


----------



## pigeon jase (Aug 22, 2010)

my prayers for you and your family,


----------



## joycenjohnb (Feb 8, 2011)

My prayers are with you


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

just checking in to see how things are going, i hope a lot better.. our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Rackerman,
I hope she's better now. I'm praying for you and her, all the way from Bangladesh bro...Peace,
YaSin.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I dont know anything about strokes but about 2 years ago my best friend had a bad one. For about 1 year I had a hard time understanding him when he spoke and he had a balance problem when he walked. Today if you met him,you would never know that he had ever suffered a stroke. His speech is good and so is his balance. I pray your wife also has such a good recovery!


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Prayers for you and your wife and hopes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*update*

*Thank you all so very much!!! I just want to update. I picked Patti up from the hospital late yesterday!!! She is doing better!! She still can't move her toes and is walking with a walker. We have home theropy coming today. Boy, the meds are so expensive. I am so thankful she is home and I am working my butt off, but well worth it! 
I was also diagnosed with COPD last week. Boy, our luck has been so bad these last couple of weeks.
Anyway, I want to thank each and everyone of you that posted here and may GOD Bless you all too!!!!

Thank you everyone so, so much!!!!!!

Russ & Patti

P.S. Patti said to thank you all too!! You all have brought tears to our eyes.
Thanks again!!! *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear she is so much better and back home.

Please know my thoughts and prayers continue.

I was diagnosed with COPD...when it actually was pigeon lung, I've upped the nutrition and don't go inside the coop much and I no longer have any symptoms.


Thanks for updating us.


----------

